# Goose or duck snack sticks



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Do any of you have good advice for making them? Any favorite spice mixes? Mine have always turned out to be wrinkled....does that mean they're over cooked?

Advice I've gotten:

Use 25-30% pork in mix
Once in casings, place on oven pan, cook @ 180 with door cracked for 1st hour, then close oven door until temp reaches 160-165. 
Then hang for two hours, cut to desired length and enjoy

Am I missing something?


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Alright heres what i have been doing for geese for ages.

Pluck the goose
gut the goose
place the goose on a pine/cherry board
put an onion or apple in the cavity of the goose
season the goose with lots of pepper
sprinkle the goose with a healthy coat of brown sugar
put goose and board in the oven preheated to 280-300 degrees F
Let cook till the brown sugar has created a nice crust 
throw the goose out and eat the board!

:beer:


----------



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Any maple stick recipes?


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Use codys snack stick seasoning from curleys sausage kitchen...throw in some high temp cheese stuff them and put them in the smoker. Nothing better...i just use straight goose but a little pork wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

What sort of binder do you use for your snack sticks?


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Edit wrong thread.


----------

